# Holland lop in Northern Michigan!



## TurtleShark (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm moving and where I'm moving I'm not going to be living where my rabbit should be at. I'd like to find her a good home. 

She's a 5 year old Holland Lop. Not spayed. I've kept her both indoors and outdoors. She makes a good house rabbit and has proven to be easily litter trained and not too destructive. 

She's pretty sweet even with the cats. Not afraid of them at all. 

She doesn't really like attention too much but has opened up in the two years I've had her. She allows occasional petting and will not tolerate being picked up. 

Currently she's an outdoor bunny. She has a hutch which I'd be happy to part with if anyone wanted it. If not that's fine. It's a solid floor hutch and built for Michigan's Winter. She would also come with a fenced run, which she enjoys being let out into every day. I put her in at night, though, and when I'm not home just in case. 

If anyone would like her or knows of any place near Traverse City Michigan that would be willing to take her then please let me know! I would hate to give her to someone who's going to lock her in a hutch day in and day out.


----------

